# Ollie's Station Restaraunt



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

If you're ever traveling through Tulsa, Ollie's Station restaraunt is well worth checking out. The whole place is nothing but trains and train stuff and the food ain't too bad, I really like the catfish.

There's a big G scale track running around the outside wall










there are a couple O scale Lionel tracks suspended from the ceiling*










the walls are covered with shelves of rolling stock and stuff










glass cases full of neat stuff like this nice little N scale layout










and stuff like this old engine, I think it's an s-scale AF from the 50s










and there's a nice HO layout in the back dining room in a case .










I guarantee you can spend hours in that place and still not see everything he has.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Well worth remembering. They should start a chain.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That AF 315's a beauty....they were only made in 1952. Nice pics, and thanks for sharing them!


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Ollies is about 1/4 mile from my house. I go whenever I have the chance.
It has changed hands a few times, but nothing has ever changed.

The old RR crossing sign out front used to flash, but it freaked too many people out driving by. I guess they thought a train was actually going to come down the street.

There is a lot of history sitting in that little corner of the world where the restaraunt sits.


Jody


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

Howdy neighbor!

I live over in Oakridge, just south of the Turner Turnpike entrance off 49th west ave. 

I'm going to go back over to ollie's soon and take a lot more pictures, that place is a treasure trove


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

You're not too far from me then. I'm on the 3700 block of W. 45th.
I'm originally from the east side of town, but my wife is from the west side. I decided to stay on this side of town out of the traffic.

Ollies would make a great meeting place for local railroaders.


Jody


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point. One of you should pick up that 315 for me when you meet for breakfast!


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree , it would be an awesome place for meetups


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Good point. One of you should pick up that 315 for me when you meet for breakfast!


We need a plan....I'll flirt with the girl behind the counter to distract her while Tulsa Flyer picks the lock and gets the engine


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

If I'm going through the trouble to get into the case......IT GOES HOME WITH ME!!:laugh:

Many of the items were donated to the original owner by customers.


There have been derailments of the ceiling trains in the past, but nobody has ever really complained.

"I'll have the chicken fried steak with a side order of caboose."


Jody


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

I was going to see what he had to trade, an engine that rare has got to be worth a pretty good haul, my kid is jonesing for HO track 

I haven't seen a derailment yet, but I bet it's a riot lol


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll swap you T-Man's firstborn for it.


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

That's cold lol

hey , what should I pay for a decent AF steam engine from the mid 50s? My brother has a set from around 55 or so but it has a bum engine that's missing parts, I thought I might surprise him with an engine if it's not too outrageous.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I haven't kept up on prices, maybe 30 to 50. Same as an average Lionel.

BTW I had a good deal on a 736 Berk. The wife wouldn't let me trade. You're out of luck Reckers.


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks T-man. That's not to bad, I'd love to see his old AF set back up and running, I remember it running around the tree every Christmas


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Guitar man,
Prices on 50's vintage AF stuff vary pretty widely. A good guideline is that, the more drive wheels and more complex the drive wheel linkage arrangement, the higher the price. Things like nickel wire handrails elevate the price, too. Let me offer you a suggestion: check out the couplers on his old train. In the early fifties, AF went from link couplers to knuckle couplers on their engines, and the two are not compatible. Take a peek at his train and see if the cars had knuckle couplers, or something that looks like a hook or latch on one end and a flat metal piece with a slit on the other. That answer will limit the number of engines you should choose from. That said, why not just fix the old engine? They aren't very complex. I'd be happy to give you sites, suggestions, and so on. Most folks on this site work on their own, so it's not like everyone can't add to it. Start that part by finding out what 3-digit number is on the engine, and give us some idea of what's wrong with it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I haven't kept up on prices, maybe 30 to 50. Same as an average Lionel.
> 
> BTW I had a good deal on a 736 Berk. The wife wouldn't let me trade. You're out of luck Reckers.


Any chance you have more than one kid, T-Man? I really like that engine.


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Reckers. The old train hasn't been unpacked in years so I can't remember a lot of particulars but I do remember it has knuckle couplers. My dad and grandad bought it for my brother for Christmas when he was a year or two old. Mom and grandma always joked about who the train was actually for since dad and grandad couldn't stop playing with it all day on Christmas. 

Anyway, that would date the train around 1955-56 or so. I don't remember the number on the engine but I'm pretty sure it's a 4-6-4. The sad story about the engine is, it crapper out sometime in the late 60s or early 70s. We had an uncle who was very handy at fixing such things and he took it on to fix. Unfortunately, he was progressing into what we now believe was alzheimers, took the engine apart and then couldn't remember where all the parts went. Right now I'm not sure what's there and what's missing on the engine. 

Next time I make it down to grand lake to see bro, I'll see if I can talk him into getting the old train out so we can take a look at it.


----------



## guitar man (Dec 28, 2009)

Found some more pics I shot at ollie's last time I was there. This old engine is sitting in the case next to the 315, looks pretty old and interesting too.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is a prewar Lionel 259... I have one (although mine has the e-unit) and was going to restore it, but have still not gotten around to it, ugh... On the shelf above is a postwar Lionel 224 Prairie steamer... I almost bought one a few weeks ago, but the price was not right...


----------

